# Brag Pics



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Look what WE got on Sunday!




























We either have 5 boys and 3 girls, or 4 of each. They were pretty squirmy!
The two loud p[ntos are boys. I love the fawns, myself.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

Adorable! Anatolians?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice babies!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

AWWWWWWE I want them! (I love the little white one!) 

Such cuties! Congrats!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Mrs. Mucket said:


> Adorable! Anatolians?


There can be nothing else after you've been owned by an Anatolian!

This will be our last litter, though. I get too attached. 

When the puppies get about 6-7 weeks old, I get these long, bonding looks. They say, "Your are MINE, aren't you?"

I might keep one out of this litter, although I don't need more protection.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL....no such thing as too many dogs...I think I am up to 27 including my 11 Kangal/Anatolian pups on the ground....grin.... I say "think" because I stopped counting a long time ago! And cripes, expecting to import a few more Spanish Mastiffs and Kangals in too, so I guess I am bonafide hopeless...

Oh yes my pups not even 4 weeks old till Thursday, and already been getting the "I wanna stay here" look already from several....

What doesn't get sold, stays here to be started on goats and sold down the road as started pup, or, if I cave in....joins the pack permanently...!

You got some pintos...they are so neat looking. Mine are all either white or Kangal marked with white trim. I'll post up brag pics of my own in another thread. Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Goatress, 

That is a LOT of dogs! I have to ask how many goats you have. 

I may have to keep one of the fawns...'cause I'm just covered up with predators, lol..

Lets see those pretty pups of yours.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL, Judy, I raise LGDs thats why so many, I don't run a humungous number of goats. My goat numbers are down :sob: until I can get the time to bring some new ones in. I will post pics up tomorrow of my little pups. Keep us updated on your crew there, they are so cute!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Goatress, your website shows a lot of HUGE dead wolves! You actually have them in Nevada now? I thought it was illegal to hunt them.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Those are some big babies! Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

OH! SO CUTE!!!
If our Anatolian Cricket took she will be due the end of April~ I can't wait! Cricket and the stud we used are both Fawn with black mask~ I see your pups you have some of the other markings but you didn't show us the parents....What colors are they?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Cheryl,

As you can see in the picture, Venus is a Blonde. She's about the same color as a yellow Labrador. 

Here is a not so good picture of Zeus.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Pretty girl! It amazes me how many different colors and markings the Anatolians come in. The stud we used threw some on his last litter with longish hair~ such cute fluff balls! I'm really hoping we'll get a couple of the marked ones like yours and the fluffy ones like the studs last litter......
but then how will I ever choose who to keep!?!

Congrats on your pups~ they sure are pretty!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf Flower said:


> Goatress, your website shows a lot of HUGE dead wolves! You actually have them in Nevada now? I thought it was illegal to hunt them.


Hi, those are mostly Idaho kills. Ranchers I know up there, say Fish and Game in the know, will allow shooting, encourage it.

They are in N. Nevada coming in from ID and OR regularly now, Jarbidge, Owyhees, McDermitt, Wild Horse Resevoir, and more. Packs. Yes they get this big, it is the Canadian hybrid grays crossing. They eat Great Pyrs.

That's why I imported massive Malaki type Kangal from Turkey; will be bringing in more, plus my 190 pd Spanish Mastiff male and my 6 other mastines....to fight these, one needs not the traditional LGD, they are only bait. It is time I beleive, for those confronting wolves like these, to think out of box, go big. Kangals fight in Turkey. They have extreme pain tolerance. They have kill instinct. 41" tall Kangals on record in Turkey. Urfa region, trace back to ancient war dogs who had to kill a lion before being deemed worthy to breed to. My contacts over there breed and produce "monster Kangals" bigger than anything here in US. Capable of one on one, probably killing a wolf.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Pyrs...dearly. But they against something like this, are useless. Two days ago, my giant Patron SM, decided to show my 160 pound Pyr he needed a lesson. It was quick. He took him down and sat on him, and my Pyr just laid there, helpless. He could not move. THAT is the kind of dog (the SM and Kangals and Malak type Kangal) that can only succeed against these kind of wolves. CAO's I stay away from - they have reputation of being unfriendly, potential issue with people. I am not sure of their temperaments. Kangals, SM's: total love for owner, total trustworthy, but hell on predators. 

Sorry to digress but this is such huge issue out here where I am, it is so bad, so many ranchers going down over wolf losses.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Goatress said:


> it is the Canadian hybrid grays crossing.


What are they hybridized with? Grizzlies?


----------

